# Dented fender repair



## akikuro (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey folks,

Wondering if anyone had some tips on fixing some dented fenders. I have some red Hornet fenders i need to fix up but i dont want to damage the paint if possible. Any tools or special techniques?

tks


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 28, 2007)

you can contact wes pinchot 847 259 0484  the fender doctor, just mention that you found him on thecabe


----------



## akikuro (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks! Will look him up.


----------

